
Generative Practice: The State of the Art (2010) - bryanrasmussen
http://digicult.it/digimag/issue-057/generative-practice-the-state-of-the-art/
======
mromanuk
The orbitants piece, reminds me of a programming book that came with the
commodore 64, but more evolved

